# LUL Charing cross - 2008/9



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All

Well saved the best till last, this is the LUL station at Charing cross, it no longer has a passenger service but the station is kept in tip top condition, it`s now used for training of LUL staff and also used as a location to try out new signage and other LUL activaties. 
The station has also been used to film major motion pictures like "28 months later" and "Skyfall".

You walk in to Charing cross tube station and you turn to the left to access the new station but a bland looking white door leads down to the gem of disused London underground stations. 







A station with no people........
















Off of the main station are a number of passanger tunnels that are now used as air shafts.











You can walk around verious passages and then end up looking down through air grills to the active passenger platforms.
(And if you are a big kid like me you can make ghost noises and watch the people below looking confused)











Well thats it for Charing cross, there are one or two more pictures on my FlickR page so head on over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157662860361049

So thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow, I'm not sure I would ever get bored of being a ghost.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2016)

:biglaugh:WOW


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought Charing Cross was still being used. Another interesting post. Thanks for these.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow, epic stuff I can't wait until I get home to have a proper look at your pictures


----------



## Bones out (Jan 15, 2016)

Terrible thing jelousy, and I'm suffering from it. These are good. I cant get enough of LUL.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome, I cant wait to go here (got my ticket months ago)


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have enjoyed each and every one of these underground station reports especially all the historical facts.Thank you.


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2016)

That's good, Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice one but no doubt you were allowed access


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I thought Charing Cross was still being used..



It is - still serving passengers on the Bakerloo and Northern lines. It is the Jubilee Line, originally planned to go out to Lewisham, that is pictured here. The Jubilee Line operated at Charing Cross from 1979 to 1999 on regular passenger services. As far as LUL is concerned this is a functioning station with a valuable use. The real gems are the many truly abandoned stations - taking into account surface buildings, sub surface structures and tunnels there are over 40 locations to visit - not that there is much to see at some places.


----------

